
Attacks expose Aramco’s vulnerabilities as it gears up for IPO - lawrenceyan
https://www.aljazeera.com/ajimpact/attacks-expose-aramcos-vulnerabilities-gears-ipo-190914140700933.html
======
londons_explore
Hasn't Aramco been in the process of doing an IPO for an awfully long time
now?

------
DaiPlusPlus
I've heard people say Aramco's going public because the Saudis have seen the
writing on the wall for oil and want to make bank before it goes bang - or at
least starts a long slow decline.

